# Help to set-up Netgear Wireless Router



## Sburry (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been using sbcyahooDSL for awhile now and never been able to get my wireless router to work with the computer and DSL set-up.

I tried again this am to set-up my wireless router to no avail.  I get signal but nothing comes up on the page...  In the past I have not been able to get the set-up to work when I set-up a password protected wireless connection.

Equipment:
Newish MacBook with Mac0SX10.4.11
SpeedStream DSL modem
Netgear 11Mbps wireless router 

I have tried reading instructions found here
http://www.microsoft.com/athome/moredone/wirelesssetup.mspx
and this didn't work.  The wireless was set-up and full signal showed up but didn't get me anywhere - pages didn't open.  I thought it might have something to do with the DSL so i found this link:
http://macosx.com/tech-support/mac/sbcglobal-netairport/9517.html

and that's why I thought you might be able to help!
Thanks in advance.
Shannon


----------



## Soulwar (Jan 4, 2008)

Is the router Mac specific? ( does it come with software for the mac )
 If not, it needs to be set up on a windows machine first, but should work fine.
http://192.168.0.1 is the default address for that router. Also you can try using Safari with that address and see if you can access the router and settings.


----------

